# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  قصيدة : أراك عصي الدمع شيمتك  الغدر..قصيدة من التراث الادبي العربي لابي فراس الحمداني

## لميس الامام

*[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,darkblue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/25.gif" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]


القصيدة :

أراك عصي الدمع ، شيمتك الغدر
أما للهوى نهي ، عليك ولا أمر؟
بلى ، أنا مشتاق وعندي لوعة
ولكن مثلي لا يذاع ، له سر

إذا الليل أضواني ، بســـــطت يدى الهوى
وأذللت دمعا ، من خلائقه الكبــــــــــــــر
تكاد تضيء النار، بين جوانحي
إذا هي أذكتها ، الصبابة والفكر

معللتي ، بالوصل والموت دونه
إذا مت ظمآنا ، فلا نزل القطــر
بنفسي من الغادين في الحي ، غادة
هواي لها ذنب ، وبهجتها عذر

بدوت ، وأهلي حاضرون ، لآنني
أرى دارا ، لست من أهلها ، قفر
وحاربت قومي ن في هواك ، وأنهم
وإياي ن لولا حبك ، الماء والخمر

وفيت وفي بعض الوفاء ، مذلة
لانسانة في الحي ،   شيمتها الغدر
تساءلني من أنت؟ وهي عليمة
وهي بفتى مثلي على حاله نكر؟

فقلت كما شاءت وشاء لها الهوى
قتيلك ، قالت: ايهم ؟ فهم كثر
فقلت لها ، لو شئت لم تتعنتي
ولم تسألي عني ، وعندك بي خبر

فقالت : لقد أزرى بك الدهر بعدنا
فقلت: معاذ الله . بل انت لا الدهر
وما كان للاحزان ، لولاك ، مسلك
الى القلب ، لكن الهوى للبلى جسر

وتهلك بين الهزل والجد مهجة
اذاما عداها البين ، عذبها الهجر
فأيقنت ان لا عز بعدي لعاشق
وأن يدي مما علقت به صفر

فعدت الى حكم  الزمان ، وحكمها
لها الذنب ، لا تجزى به ن ولي العذر
فلا تنكريني ، يا ابنة العم ، انه
ليعرف من انكرته البدو والحضر

واني لجرار لكل كتيبة 
معودة ان لا يخل بها النصر
فأظمأ ، حتى ترتوي البيض والقنا
واسغب / حتى يشبع الذئب والنسر

ويا رُبّ دارٍ ، لم تخفني ، منيعة
طلعت عليها بالردى ، أنا والفجر
وساحبة الاذيال نحوي، لقيتها
فلم يلقها جافي اللقاء ، ولا وعر

وهبت لها ما حازه الجيش كله
ورحت ، ولم يكشف لأبياتها ستر
ولا راح يطغيني بأثوابه الغنى
ولا بات يثنيني عن الكرم الفقر
وما حاجتي بالمال أبغي وفوره
إذا لم أفر عرضي ، فلا وفر الوفر

اسرت ، وما صحبي بعزل لدى الوغي
ولا فرسي مهر ، ولا ربه غمر
ولكن إذا حمّ القضاء على امرىء
فليس له بر يقيه ، ولا بحر

وقال أصيحابي : الفرار او الردى
فقلت : هما أمران ، احلاهما مر..
ولكنني امضي لما لا يعينني
وحسبك من امرين خيرهما الاسر

يمنون ان خلوا ثيابي ، وانما
على ثياب ، من دمائهم ، حمر
سيذكرني قومي اذا جد جدهم
وفي الليلة ا لقمراء يفتقد البدر

ونحن اناس لا توسط عندنا
لنا الصدر دو العالمين او القبر

تهون علينا في المعالي نفوسنا
ومن خطب الحسناء لم يغلها المهر
أعز بين الدنيا ، وأعلى ذوي العلا
وأكرم من فوق التراب، ولا فخر[/poem]*

----------


## لميس الامام

*في الواقع هذه القصيدة ليست غزلا محضا ، ولا هي فخر محض: إنها سورة  ذكريات تبريرية لنفس عالقة على مشارف مجد مفقود.. وسعادة مأسورة ..وما الحسناء التي يحاورها الشعر متغزلا ، سوى رمز من زرموز تشامخه وفتوته ومعايشته للجمال الاميري، ايام كان الفتى طليق الجناحين ، يثير حوله اعجاب الرجال والنساء على السواء..

وبتوثب حائر ، يشرئب  ، في القصيدة ، الى تلك الذرى ، " مع انه يقع في حضيض البؤس والذل " كما نراه يبرئ نفسه من مسؤولية الوقوع في الاسر بوضعها على كاهل القدر..وهذا لاول وهلة امر يؤمن به القدريون امثاله ، فيبدو طبيعيا في نظرهم ..انا ما يحلل نفسيا نرى انه ينطوي على كثير من التعقيدات والخلفيات : لقد عانى الشاعر اذلالا وكبتا هائلين..اثناء اسره ، لم تطق طبيعته المرهفة احتمالهما فحاولت ان تخفف من وطأتهما بهذا التبرير.. وهذا النوع من التعليل النفسي يرتكز على فضيلة المنطق المعكوس: فالشاعر مؤمن – كما ذكرت سابقا – وايمانه قسري وموؤوث او هو لا شعوري لذا نراه يدأب باستمرار على اكتشاف الاسباب التي تحققه وتبرره..هنا..ينهض شعر ابي فراس لينطق بذلك الايمان فلا نج فيه صورا ولا معان مظلمة يهجس بها الشاعر وتثير في حناياه قلقا مدمرا..او تمزقا داخليا قاتلا..
وهكذا تنتهي تجربته باستسلام ايماني مبرر فلا توتر ولا تمزق ولا انسحاق..حتىان سرعته في التبرير ولاستسلام القدري يقربان من التعليل الشعبي المباشر الذي لا ينطوي على كثير من  السبر والايغال في اكتشاف الحقائق النفسية البعيدة الغور..
وكشاعر سهل..لا يطلب من ابي فراس الحمداني كل ذلك التعمق في تكثيف تجربته وتحليلها والسير برزموزها حتى الدهشة..والانخطاف..

اما الذي أساء الى هذه القصيدة فهو كثرة التبريرات..التي اوردها الشاعر وكأنه يريد ان يقنعها بها..وأن أسره كان معقولا ومقبولا..فكانت النتيجة بالطبع عكس ما امل الشاعر وقد ارهق بها شعره وقرب به من تفسيرات الرومي ونثريته ..كما ابعد وجدانه عن ان يتدفق بحرارة كافية

وبعض الناقدين يظن ان فخر ابو فراس ببطولاته كان فخرا رمزيا وان بطولاته كبطولات الشريف الرضي نفسية اكثر منها مادية..وقد اشار الى ذلك ميتز لكنه غالى حين نفى عنه البطولات المادية نفيا قاطعا حين قال:
وان كان الكثير من شعر ابا فراس الحمداني في الفخر بالبطولات ليس الاخيالا لا حقيقة..وراءه...

ومهما يكن من أمر هذه القصيدة فان الشاعر فيها يبدو محتفظا بشده الانفعال وشدة الاخلاص لكنه يفتقر الى الثقافة الفنية وشمولية  النظرة الانسانية اللتين تخرجان بشعره من دائرة الخصوصيات الى دائرة العموميات فيبدو رمزا للمعاناة الانسانية والشقاء البشري..
ومعلوم ان الصدق والانفعال عنصران هامان في التجربة الشعرية..لكنهما غير كافيين للتجربة الفنية الخالدة..بل ينبغي للشعراء ان يتسلحوا بالثقافة الشاملة ليمازجوا احاسيسهم بها فيتمكنوا من النفاذ الىالى ابعاد نفسية عميقة لا قبل للانفعال السريع الحار بالولوج اليها رغم حرارته وصدقه..

اتمنى ان تحوز القراءة برؤيتي الخاصة بعد الاطلاع على مراجع كافية لاعطائها حقها الادبي والوجداني والتفاعلي’’

لكم مني جميعا اطيب الامنيات بقضاء وقت ممتع..

لميس الامام*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

وفت الأستاذة لميس بوعدها فأضفت و أضافت إلى دراستها لهذا الشاعر الفارس تحليلا رائعا لقصيدته الذائعة الصيت " أراك عصىّ الدمع " .. أذكر أننا فى دراستنا الثانوية - منذ زمان سحيق !! - كنا ندرس تفاعيل الشعر و موازينه متمثلين فى تلك الدراسة بهذه القصيدة و مطبقين عليها دراستنا لهذه الموازين..
و منذ ذاك رسخت هذه القصيدة فى ذهنى نموذجا للغزل العفيف و الفروسية و الشجاعة ، و آلام الأسر و إذلالاته ..
ثم عادت القصيدة إلى الذاكرة حين شدت بها كوكب الشرق سنة 1966 بعد تهذيب لبعض الألفاظ لمواءمة الحال الحديث .. و مما يذكر أن هذه القصيدة قد لحنها و غناها عبده الحامولى فى نهاية القرن التاسع عشر ، و غنتها أم كلثوم بنفس لحن الحامولى سنة 1926 ، ثم غنتها بلحن زكريا أحمد سنة 1946 (و لم يسجل هذا اللحن ) ، و أخيرا بلحن السنباطى 1966.
يبدو أنى قد خرجت عن الموضوع - فمعذرة ، لكن دراسة الأستاذة لميس الإمام تحتاج إلى دراسة للاستيعاب ثم التعقيب ..
باركك الله - سيدتى - و لى عودة إن شاء الله تعالى ،،،

مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

القراءة الثانية
* فى مطلع القصيدة : أراك عصى الدمع شيمتك *الغدر*
و لقد بحثت طويلا عن صحة وجود كلمة الغدر ، فما وجدت لها أثرا فى المطلع و إنما : *الصبر* .. و هذا يتفق مع من يفسر هذا المطلع من حيث أن أبا فراس يخاطب نفسه قائلا " أراك - يا أبا فراس - عصىّ الدمع .." إلخ و بالتالى فلا يمكن أن يصف نفسه فى حديثه إلى نفسه بالغدر .. هذا إلى أنه استخدم الكلمة كقافية فى بيت سيأتى بعد قليل ، و هذا غير مستحب فى الشعر .

* فى القصيدة : أرى دارا لستِ من أهلها قفر .. و الصواب : أرى *أن* دارا لست من أهلها قفر - و إلا نصبنا (قفر) على الوصف أو المفعول الثانى .

* و *هى* بفتى : و *هل* بفتى ...

* أعز *بين* الدنيا : أعز *بنى* الدنيا ....

لا شك أن كل ما ورد مجرد أخطاء أثناء الكتابة ..

و ما زال لى عودة - بعد القراءة الثالثة إن شاء الله ..
سلم يراعك - سيدتى ،،،

مصطفى سلام

----------


## لميس الامام

*استاذناالكبير الفاضل مصطفى سلام

تحياتي سيدي وارجو ان تكون بألف خير

بالطبع هي هنات كيبوردية ليس الا..فسماح مني ومن الكيبورد

اضع القصيده بعد تحليلها بين يدي الاستاذ مصطفى سلام فأنا أثق برؤياه الثاقبة لتفاصيل ما كنا نتطرق اليها لولا عيناه الثاقبتان (ارجو ان تكون عيناه الثاقبتان صحيحتان نحويا) لذا فإني دائما ما اعهد اليه 
بالقراءة لتصحيح وممارسة حق اللغوي الفلسفي في سياق النصوص..

سيدي لا تكفي كلمة ا شكرك ..فالتقدير اكبر من الشكر وانا اقدر مرورك واطلاعك وتعقيبك المفيد دائما..

مودتي الخالصة 

لميس الامام*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

قراءة أكثر من رائعة يا استاذة لميس .. 
الان اتضح كل شئ بالنسبة لي .. في الوقع كنت اعتقد ـ رأي شخصي ـ ان شخصية ابو فراس الحمداني تقريبا شخصية مزيفة .. وغير حقيقية لم اكن المس داخل الشاعر .. لم اصدق يوما ان هذا الشعر وهذه الكلمات تخرج منه.
لا اقصد ان اقلل من حجم الشاعر ومكانته .. لكني كما قلت انه رأي شخصي .. ربما خياله الواسع جدا كان سبب او احد الاسباب التى دفعتني لهذا الشعور .. فالسجين او البعيد يستعين بذاكرته وخياله كثيرا ..
الان اصبح كل شئ منطقي للغاية .

اشكرك على هذه القراءة الراقية .. اغبطكِ يا استاذ لميس على ثقافتك الواسعة .. ماشاء الله تبارك الله .. وايضا اشكرك على اسلوبك السهل فأنا استمتع كثيرا بمواضيعك . :f: 
بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## لميس الامام

الاخت الفاضلة emerarld

اقدر واحترم مروك الرائع ورؤياك الخاصة...

نعم اختي لكل رؤيته الشخصية
لكننا عندما نخوض كتب التاريخ ..نبحث
ونمحص عن مناحي الشخصيات التاريخية والادبية بشكل عام
لنسبر غور هذه الاعلام التي سجل التاريخ صيتها الشائع 
خاصة شخصية مثل شخصية ابو فراس الحمداني
الذي ذاع صيته كفارس حقق لدولته الكثير 
وانهزم ايضا ..فالحروب دائما كر وفر..
نجد ان التاريخ يسجل مناحي البطولات
والمواهب..ولا يظلم احدا الا فيما ندر
وقد كانت شخصيته شخصية
تجمع ما بين بين..الفروسية والرومنسية ان جاز لنا القول..


لك كل الود والتقدير..

لميس الامام

----------


## قلب مصر

غاليتي الأستاذة لميس الامام
تحليل نقدي رائع لأراك عصي الدمع
عندما نستمع إلى قصيدة ما 
لا نكون على علم بخلفياتها ولا بأسباب كتاباتها
ولكن بالفعل كما ذكرت الرقيقة ايميرالد 
فلقد فسرت لي وللكثيرين بالفعل الكثير من الأمور التي كانت غائبة عني عند سماع هذه القصيدة
اشكرك غاليتي بارك الله فيكي
وشكر خاص للأستاذ الكبير مصطفى سلام
تقبلي تقديري واحترامي  :f:

----------


## لميس الامام

الاخت الغالية قلب مصر

شرفت بحضورك قراءة وتحليل قصيدة أراك عصر الدمع...انها قصيده
تدعو الى الغوص في محاسنها وجمالياتها
احمد الله ان قد أعانني على هذه المهمة
فهي مهمة ممتعة بالفعل..

لك ولمرورك الشجي طيب التحايا وبانتظار تشريفك دائما ..

مودتي الخالصة 

لميس الامام

----------

